# asta = cuerno?



## quedamucho

Hola, en una de las definiciones de asta, dice "cuerno", y obviamente haciendo un click en sinonimos tambien aparece la palabra cuerno.
NO voy a dar la definición científica de cada palabra pero sin duda  son dos cosas diferentes, el toro no tiene astas, tiene cuernos y el ciervo no tiene cuernos, tiene astas!!! saludos.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no son lo mismo. Pero, ¿cuál es tu pregunta?


----------



## Idiomático

Los españoles hablan de las _astas _del toro.  Tal vez no sea correcto desde el punto de vista científico, pero se usa.


----------



## ralvare

quedamucho said:


> Hola, en una de las definiciones de asta, dice "cuerno", y obviamente haciendo un click en sinonimos tambien aparece la palabra cuerno.
> NO voy a dar la definición científica de cada palabra pero sin duda  son dos cosas diferentes, el toro no tiene astas, tiene cuernos y el ciervo no tiene cuernos, tiene astas!!! saludos.



Voy a liarla mas, porque yo no sé responderte:

¿El toro no tiene astas?¿porqué al toro se le llama astado entonces?

Una de las acepciones de *asta* en el DRAE es:

_ Cineg._ Tronco principal del cuerno del ciervo. (¿el ciervo no tiene cuernos?)

---
*dejar *a alguien* en las **astas** del toro.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Abandonarlo en un peligro.




Según esto me parece que son sinónimos, yo siempre he visto ámbos términos usados indistintamente. Esperemos más respuestas.

Saludos.

Edito para añadir esto:

http://www.vertebrados.netfirms.com/astas_y_cuernos.html


----------



## quedamucho

En realidad no queria hacer una pregunta, pero cuando busqué la definicion de asta en este diccionario, no me convenció y verifiqué en otras páginas que no son sinónimos, solo quería hacer el comentario para ver si se puede corregir, gracias.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

¡Ah!
Puedes mandar un mensaje desde el diccionario para pedir una modificación. Busca en la página, por allí hay un link para hacer sugerencias, preguntas.
Saludos
Carolina


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

De acuerdo con *ralvare*, para mí también son sinónimos. No creo que haya que modificar el diccionario en este caso.


----------



## macame

*cuerno* 
_m._ zool. Cada una de las dos prolongaciones óseas del hueso frontal, cubiertas por una capa epidérmica o un estuche córneo, propias de los cérvidos, bóvidos y ovinos.
Prolongación ósea que, en número de una o dos, tienen los rinocerontes en la línea media de la nariz.

*cuerna* zool. Cuerno macizo que algunos animales, como el ciervo, mudan todos los años.


*asta* _s. f. _*1 *Prolongación de hueso de forma cónica, generalmente curvada y acabada en punta, que crece en la parte superior de la frente de algunos animales. cuerno. 
zool. Tronco principal del cuerno del ciervo.

Diccionario Enciclopédica Vox 1. © 2009 Larousse Editorial, S.L.

Según esto, tanto ciervos como toros tienen cuernos o astas, pero solo los ciervos tienen cuernas.

Edito: otra acepción para cuerna es *cornamenta*, y como tal (conjunto de los cuernos de algunos cuadrúpedos como el toro, vaca, venado, especialmente cuando son de gran tamaño) queda claro que toros y ciervos pueden tenerlas.


----------



## Jellby

macame said:


> *cuerna*  zool. Cuerno macizo que algunos animales, como el ciervo, mudan todos los años.



¿Macizo? 

Yo siempre he visto/oído/leído que los cuernos de los ciervos tienen un interior muy poroso, ¿a eso se le llama ahora macizo?


----------



## macame

Jellby said:


> ¿Macizo?
> 
> Yo siempre he visto/oído/leído que los cuernos de los ciervos tienen un interior muy poroso, ¿a eso se le llama ahora macizo?


No tengo ni la menor idea de si las cuernas de los ciervos son porosas o no, la definición está sacada  del Diccionario Enciclopédico Vox 1. © 2009 Larousse Editorial, S.L. (como cito en el correo anterior) y he consultado en el DRAE y la definición es idéntica.


----------



## Pinairun

Una cuerna de ciervo (_Cervus elaphus)_ se distingue de un cuerno en que la cuerna es maciza, de naturaleza ósea, y crece por las puntas. Sin embargo, el cuerno está hueco y crece solo por su base.

El ciervo "fabrica" su cornamenta -que puede llegar excepcionalmente a los quince kilos de peso- en unos cuatro meses. 

De _Enciclopedia de la caza_, Ed. Vergara, Barcelona  (1969)


----------



## quedamucho

*Astas y cuernos*​Los términos *cuerno* y *asta* con frecuencia se usan en forma indistinta, pero en realidad, hacen referencia a estructuras bastante diferentes. Las astas son un par de estructuras óseas ramificadas que sobresalen de los huesos frontales de los animales y se cambian anualmente; los cuernos también son estructuras pares que sobresalen de los huesos frontales, *pero son permanentes, no ramificados*, y están conformados por un núcleo óseo y una vaina queratinizada.​*Astas*
Las astas son una de las características más fácilmente reconocibles de la familia Cervidae. Están presentes solo en los machos (con la excepción del caribú, _Rangifer tarandus_) y son capaces de alcanzar tamaños asombrosamente grandes. Su morfología varía de una especie a otra. Las astas crecen a partir de pedicelos, que son estructuras óseas de sostén que se desarrollan en la región lateral de los huesos frontales. 



*Cuernos*
Los cuernos están presentes en los machos de todas las especies de Bovidae, y con frecuencia también las hembras los portan. Los cuernos están formados por un núcleo óseo cubierto por una vaina de queratina. A diferencia de las astas, los cuernos nunca son ramificados, pero sí varían en forma y tamaño de una especie a otra.
El crecimiento de los cuernos es completamente diferente del de las astas. Ni la vaina ni el núcleo caen nunca, y en muchas especies, los cuernos nunca dejan de crecer. Los núcleos de los cuernos comienzan como pequeños crecimientos óseos bajo la piel, sobre el cráneo, en el tejido conectivo subcutáneo. No están unidos al cráneo y se los conoce como “osiconos”. El osicono posee su propio centro de osificación y se fusiona a los huesos craneanos secundariamente. En los miembros de la familia Bovidae, los cuernos se desarrollan desde o sobre los huesos frontales.


http://www.vertebrados.netfirms.com/astas_y_cuernos.html


PD: A mi no me quedan dudas que tienen diferencias y por otra parte creo que al buscar este tipo de definiciones, no tengo que fijarme en los dichos populares, ni como se diga en una region u otra, tambien creo que lo ideal es consultar con un especialista en el tema antes que un diccionario, en este caso un zoólogo, saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi pueden ser sinónimos en algunos contextos, sobre todo literarios, pero lo cierto es que en mucho casos no suelen serlo.
Jamás he escuchado que alguien hable de “asta de rinoceronte”, tampoco me suena lo de “cuernos de ciervo”
El diablo siempre ha tenido cuernos, y si a alguien lo engaña su mujer se le dice “cornudo” (¿“astudo”?  )
Respecto del toro, para mi tiene cuernos, pero he leído por ahí el uso de “astas” y no me provoca ni frío ni calor.
Para evitarnos problemas, en Chile los llamamos a todos coloquialmente “cachos”.  En Argentina, sobre todo en el campo, suelen usar la palabra “guampas”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay los bovinos también tienen guampas, lo que no es de sorprender, ya que estos animalitos son muy parecidos en todos lados; los humanos -algunos, no sé cuántos- lo mismo, y no solo en el campo, imagino que en la ciudad también habrá quienes las tengan. Así que si a alguien que viene de visita por estas costas le gritan guampudo -o guampuda, si corresponde-, ya sabrá, o no, de lo merecido de este tan común adjetivo calificativo.
Saludos


----------



## Miguel Antonio

En España decimos "me importa un cuerno/comino/bledo/carajo/etc., pero no decimos "me importa un asta".
También podemos decirle a alguien que se vaya al cuerno si nos hincha las pelotas, pero no le decimos que se vaya al asta.

Puede ser traicionera, la sinonimia


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Otro argumento sobre la diferencia:

Decimos el asta de la bandera o de la lanza, pero no el cuerno de la bandera o de la lanza.

O sea que no solo la zoología distingue entre  cuerno y asta, como quedamucho (bienvenido al foro) nos ha explicado contundentemente.

Tampoco en el  lenguaje usual hay una sinonimia fiable, tal como ha puesto de manifiesto Miguel Antonio, ni absoluta, pues depende de las acepciones, como más arriba expongo.

Ahora bien, sin mucha coherencia, decimos que un toro es un astado, pero no un cornudo, aunque si un cornúpeta.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Tampoco hay que buscarle cinco pies al gato. La definición zoológica está muy bien para los zoólogos, los biólogos, los entomólogos y demás -ólogos para quienes la diferencia es relevante.

Para el resto del personal, que el único ciervo adulto que ha visto en su vida fue el padre de Bambi (Q.E.P.D.), la diferencia es inexistente. A un cazador lo cornea un ciervo, a un torero lo alcanza un astado y a ambos les ponen los cuernos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pero los ciervos se los quitan una vez al año. Ya quisieran muchos.


----------



## lady jekyll

quedamucho said:


> *Astas y cuernos*​Los términos *cuerno* y *asta* con frecuencia se usan en forma indistinta, pero en realidad, hacen referencia a estructuras bastante diferentes. Las astas son un par de estructuras óseas ramificadas que sobresalen de los huesos frontales de los animales y se cambian anualmente; los cuernos también son estructuras pares que sobresalen de los huesos frontales, *pero son permanentes, no ramificados*, y están conformados por un núcleo óseo y una vaina queratinizada.​*Astas*
> Las astas son una de las características más fácilmente reconocibles de la familia Cervidae. Están presentes solo en los machos (con la excepción del caribú, _Rangifer tarandus_) y son capaces de alcanzar tamaños asombrosamente grandes. Su morfología varía de una especie a otra. Las astas crecen a partir de pedicelos, que son estructuras óseas de sostén que se desarrollan en la región lateral de los huesos frontales.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cuernos*
> Los cuernos están presentes en los machos de todas las especies de Bovidae, y con frecuencia también las hembras los portan. Los cuernos están formados por un núcleo óseo cubierto por una vaina de queratina. A diferencia de las astas, los cuernos nunca son ramificados, pero sí varían en forma y tamaño de una especie a otra.
> El crecimiento de los cuernos es completamente diferente del de las astas. Ni la vaina ni el núcleo caen nunca, y en muchas especies, los cuernos nunca dejan de crecer. Los núcleos de los cuernos comienzan como pequeños crecimientos óseos bajo la piel, sobre el cráneo, en el tejido conectivo subcutáneo. No están unidos al cráneo y se los conoce como “osiconos”. El osicono posee su propio centro de osificación y se fusiona a los huesos craneanos secundariamente. En los miembros de la familia Bovidae, los cuernos se desarrollan desde o sobre los huesos frontales.
> 
> 
> http://www.vertebrados.netfirms.com/astas_y_cuernos.html
> 
> 
> PD: A mi no me quedan dudas que tienen diferencias y por otra parte creo que al buscar este tipo de definiciones, no tengo que fijarme en los dichos populares, ni como se diga en una region u otra, tambien creo que lo ideal es consultar con un especialista en el tema antes que un diccionario, en este caso un zoólogo, saludos.



Muy interesante, Quedamucho. Yo creía que las astas eran las puntas afiladas de los cuernos, y que los toros tenían dos astas, mientras que el ciervo y el corzo varias. Creo que tu aporte aclara que ambas palabras no deberían emplearse como sinónimos (como ha dicho Vampiro, no debe decirse el asta del rinoceronte, suena espantoso) y que la RAE debería rectificar sus entradas (eso sí, como bien dices, habría que consultarlo y corroborarlo primero con expertos).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pero los ciervos se los quitan una vez al año. Ya quisieran muchos.



Pues esa sí que sería una diferencia relevante :



lady jekyll said:


> Creo que tu aporte aclara que ambas palabras no deberían emplearse como sinónimos (como ha dicho Vampiro, no debe decirse el asta del rinoceronte, suena espantoso) y que la RAE debería rectificar sus entradas (eso sí, como bien dices, habría que consultarlo y corroborarlo primero con expertos).



Yo no soy ninguna experta, pero sigo diciendo que la diferencia no es relevante para el común de los mortales, Lady Jeckyll.

Ni los colmillos del elefante son colmillos, ni las barbas de ballena son barbas, ni una ardilla voladora vuela, ni la bolsa del canguro es una bolsa, ni el antifaz de un mapache es un antifaz, ni...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ni las alas del murciélago son alas. 
Por el contrario, las callosidades isquiáticas de los simios catirrrinos reciben precisamente ese nombre, a pesar de que sería más facil usar uno menos enrevesado.


----------



## quedamucho

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues esa sí que sería una diferencia relevante :
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no soy ninguna experta, pero sigo diciendo que la diferencia no es relevante para el común de los mortales, Lady Jeckyll.
> 
> Entonces hay que contruir los definiciones de las palabras con lo que se le ocurra al común de los mortales? (sin ofender al común de los mortales)
> Si estoy rindiendo un exámen y me preguntan si es lo mismo un cuerno que un asta, voy a decir que no porque sino me saco un 1!!!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

quedamucho said:


> Entonces hay que construir los definiciones de las palabras con lo que se le ocurra al común de los mortales? (sin ofender al común de los mortales)


Claro, los señores de la RAE son mortales comunes y corrientes.



> Si estoy rindiendo un exámen y me preguntan si es lo mismo un cuerno que un asta, voy a decir que no porque si no me saco un 1!!!



Ese es tu problema, ¿no crees? Si estoy haciendo un crucigrama y me piden "cuatro letras, vertical: cuerno" yo voy a escribir "asta". Y no voy a equivocarme.


----------



## quedamucho

Jajaja!! Claro que no te vas a equivocar si pones asta en el crucigrama porque seguramente es lo que haya que poner, el que se equivoca es el que hizo el crucigrama!!! que por cierto no debe ser zoólogo.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

quedamucho said:


> Jajaja!! Claro que no te vas a equivocar si pones asta en el crucigrama porque seguramente es lo que haya que poner, el que se equivoca es el que hizo el crucigrama!!! que por cierto no debe ser zoólogo.
> Saludos!!!



Cualquiera sabe. Pudo haber sido un zoólogo crucigramista.
En los crucigramas se permite un margen de libertad mayor que en un libro de zoología.


----------



## Vampiro

Ahora que lo recuerdo... yo siempre he escuchado que los ciervos pelean a "cornadas"...

_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Ahora que lo recuerdo... yo siempre he escuchado que los ciervos pelean a "cornadas"...
> 
> _


¡Y las jirafas! En el zoológico de Bs.As. hay un cartelito que dice: "¡Cuidado! la jirafa da cornadas". 
¿Son cuernos o astas lo que ella tiene?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Calambur said:


> ¡Y las jirafas!



Y el hambre. ¿Nunca han oído la frase "más cornás (cornadas) da el hambre"?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Ja! ¡Ahora sí que me hicieron reír, gracias especialmente a Valeria y G. Rey!
¡Asta dónde vamos a llegar!

El torero no es _alcanzado _por el toro, sino _cogido_, lo cual en México nos hace mucha gracia. (Averigüen por qué).

1.- saliéndome ligeramente del tema, en francés, lo que llevan los ciervos se llama _les bois_, los maderos, más o menos. Creo que ahí se precisa más la diferencia con _cuerno_. (Que desconocía absolutamente, debo confesar)

2.- todavía más _off topic_, cuenta la leyenda zafarística que, en realidad, el _cuerno_ del rinoceronte no lo es, sino una aglomeración endurecida de pelo. ¿Será?

3.- En México existe la expresión: _¡Cuernos! _que debe acompañarse de un gesto de la mano, pulgar y meñique extendidos, los demás retraídos que significa, más o menos, _¡Toma ya!_


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Asta dónde vamos a llegar!


 
¡Hasta las astas!


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> ¡Y las jirafas! En el zoológico de Bs.As. hay un cartelito que dice: "¡Cuidado! la jirafa da cornadas".
> ¿Son cuernos o astas lo que ella tiene?


No sabría decirte, porque no se parecen a ninguna de las descripciones tan documentadas que nos dio Quedamucho.
Tienen pelos, no son ramificados, no tienen punta ni cubierta de queratina...
Quizá no son ni lo uno ni lo otro, sino todo lo contrario.
Además una vez vi pelear a unas jirafas en la tele y yo diría que lo hacían a "cogotazos"
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Ja! ¡Ahora sí que me hicieron reír, gracias especialmente a Valeria y G. Rey!
> ¡Asta dónde vamos a llegar!
> 
> El torero no es _alcanzado _por el toro, sino _cogido_, lo cual en México nos hace mucha gracia. (Averigüen por qué).
> 
> 1.- saliéndome ligeramente del tema, en francés, lo que llevan los ciervos se llama _les bois_, los maderos, más o menos. Creo que ahí se precisa más la diferencia con _cuerno_. (Que desconocía absolutamente, debo confesar)
> 
> 2.- todavía más _off topic_, cuenta la leyenda zafarística que, en realidad, el _cuerno_ del rinoceronte no lo es, sino una aglomeración endurecida de pelo. ¿Será?
> 
> 3.- En México existe la expresión: _¡Cuernos! _que debe acompañarse de un gesto de la mano, pulgar y meñique extendidos, los demás retraídos que significa, más o menos, _¡Toma ya!_



Pues muchas gracias, Juan Jacob.

- Me he quedado un poco descolocado al leer que en México os hace mucha gracia que el torero sea cogido  por el toro. ¿Es que suponeis que sea el torero el que coja al toro? 

1. 'Bois', en francés, también significa 'leña' -bois à brûler-. Y es que los ciervos, durante la berrea, no se dan maderazos, sino leñazos, al pelearse a cornadas; que se llaman así no por darse con los cuernos, sino con las cuernas, lo que aclaro para sacar de dudas a Vampiro.

2. El cuerno del rinoceronte creo que es efectivamente un cuerno para los zoólogos; no es imaginable  un rinoceronte con astas en la nariz. Es casi todo queratina (que es la sustancia de las uñas y el pelo humanos), como la cubierta de los cuernos-cuernos, y tiene un núcleo mineral; o sea que la leyenda safarística no va descaminada. Digamos que se parece a las pezuñas de una caballo. He leído que los chinos le atribuyen virtudes afrodisíacas; quizá venga de eso la costumbre inconsciente de morderse las uñas.

3. El gesto de 'cuernos' se hace en España con el índice y el meñique extendidos, y no se dice cuernos, sino quizá 'Pa tu padre'. Creo que es obvio que no significa 'Toma ya.'


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Y el hambre. ¿Nunca han oído la frase "más cornás (cornadas) da el hambre"?



O, por el contrario, la abundancia:  'el cuerno de la abundancia' (en singular)


----------

